# Your Best Rabbit Dog Ever



## Corey (Jun 4, 2009)

What is the best Rabbit Dog you ever had? 

Mine would have to be Amos so far, he was 
a grade dog that came up to me in when I 
walked into Amaco while I was getting a 
drink..Best dog I ever owned and did not 
have a clue about where he came from.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Davey*

A buddy "sold" me Davey at a give away price when he was derby age. Hundreds of rabbits fell before him over the years. He produced plenty of good pups for local hunters. He was a line control control hound with enough foot to push a rabbit on his own. I wish I could find another like him but I suspect he was my hound of a life time. I think of him nearly every trip to the field.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Little Jo (jo-jo) as we called him....I bought 4 grade pups at 6 weeks old....As they grew, he grew twice as big as the others...Not sure why...A hunting buddy of mine swore he was half basset hound but his brothers and sisters were normal sized beagles....He jumped his first rabbit on his own and ran it with mouth at 4 months old....I got an old registered black and tan male dog to finish him and his sister out when they were a year old.  By the time he was 2 years old he was about the best jump dog that I had ever hunted with and still is to this day...He could "make" a rabbit sometimes... He lived to hunt 10 good seasons and If I could have another one just like him Id want 5 of them...


----------



## yonceyboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hard ? Had a female named Tinker she hunted good,ran great and kept the race going.I hunted her 2 years and had to have her put down that was tough.I also had another grade dog that I registred in the ARHA Jacobs Hank.He was anice looking dog 14 1/2 in. hunted hard jumped alot of rabbits and dominated the race.They were 5 dogs in this litter and all of them were rabbit dogs.Hank won several pp trials including The GA state and 1 win in a little pack trial.I sold him to man who was gonna run him in LP trials.A couple of friends and I hunted 4 litter mates toghether one whole season and killed well over 100 rabbits with these dogs when they were only 8 to 9 months old.Thanks to rabbit champion Jacobs Hank for all of those memories.


----------



## specialk (Jun 5, 2009)

i had a female named suzie, born with ''it'' between her ears....perfect dog...if she opened up---call mama and tell her to make some biscuits-cause' we were having gravy tonight!


----------



## Model 11 (Jun 5, 2009)

Daisy; a grade Redtick I got from northern Alabama. Man, what a hound. Taught my pack everything they know. She was an amazing tracking dog in that once up, the rabbit rarely got away. Wish I had 10 of her......


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 5, 2009)

Funny how so many of these are grade dogs! My dad use to always tell stories about two "mangy looking grade dogs" they use to have named Doll and Gator. He said they were 2 of the best he's ever seen and that's including the FC we've watched run. Even though we run all AKC registered dogs just so we know we're running pure bred beagles, these stories just go to show you papers don't run rabbits...good dogs do!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well i have so many that i really like but my favorite is Raylean.She is my best and it will be tough to find another like her.I've had alot of compliments on her and a few offers but she's right where she belongs in my kennel.I had a fella tell me one time there was no doubt in his mind that if i turned her loose in the walmart parking lot she would find a rabbit.I laugh every time i think about it.Good one's are hard to come by and you have to enjoy them while you got em.

Ray


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Brushcreek said:


> Funny how so many of these are grade dogs! My dad use to always tell stories about two "mangy looking grade dogs" they use to have named Doll and Gator. He said they were 2 of the best he's ever seen and that's including the FC we've watched run. Even though we run all AKC registered dogs just so we know we're running pure bred beagles, these stories just go to show you papers don't run rabbits...good dogs do!




Your so right, my dad had grade dogs as I grew up. I hunted over a couple that would run rings around many registered hounds. That being said mine are registered.


----------



## yonceyboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hank was 100 percent beagle with AKC parents/grand parents the papers were not sent in on them over the years.The guy who raised the pups was just a rabbit hunter he didnt care about papers just meat,but thats why I sold Hank all my dogs are AKC reg. now.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 5, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I have owned, many good hounds, over the years, but the best one, I ever owned, and her record, in the ARHA/NKC, speaks for it's self:

Grand Field Champion, Hall Of Fame, and Hound Of the year 1991 Reserve, 1992 Hound Of The Year.

Daddy Rabbit's Squeel

About 12" tall and weighed about 17 pounds.

Her blood still flows freely in my Kennels to this day.

P.S. I have the pleasure to Judge Jacob's Hank, that the owned from Gillsville, Ga. was speaking about, Real Good Rabbit Dog!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## brennen (Jun 5, 2009)

what do you think toolshed the best dog we got has to be copper 50 bucks when i first saw the dog thought we had a deer dog


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine are just a bunch of deer running potlickers.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hands down it's "Daddy Rabbit's Crimson."

Ruth/Floyd cross.


----------



## yonceyboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr Daddy Rabbit how are you? I never got to judge Sqeel but some of those other fine hounds got me scratched up preety bad.They always ran right thru them briars the same way the rabbit did for some reason.I kinda miss those field trial days getting up at 2am driving all over the country.Good to hear from you.


----------



## houndsman (Jun 5, 2009)

it would be hard to say but the pack i have now is about the best i guess some are reg. most are not ,but in the past as far as 1 dog would be ole diamond grade dog but i've probably harvested more with her as far as 1 buy it self ,but i have a reg. male that may pass her as all around best he's only two and he's getting ready to trial now.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Mine are just a bunch of deer running potlickers.


You are such a liar Jody Hawk!


----------



## hillbilly30120 (Jun 8, 2009)

the dog pictured above is one of he best i have ever had. my dad got her when she was a pup and he didn't care anything about akc papers but after he died in 2000 i got her and started rabbit hunting again and man she was a hound. she had some numbers in her ears and after alot of research i found out she was breed by a guy in tenn. and was out of a ifc called indianhills major. (i believe that is the name) she was speical because she was my dads and because she was just flat out good.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine would have to be Bear, a Beagle I had back in the 80's and part of the 90's! ! He was always ready to hunt and hated to quit when it was time to go home ! Bingo his mate was a good rabbit Dog also, she was the jump Dog ! Bingo lived for 16 years ! 

Believe it or not, Bear would retrieve the Rabbit for me when I killed one, he never bit or tried to eat it ! He got his share of the Rabbit later !

Bear died of heart failure at age 13 on Sept. 21, 1993 ! One of his offspring that I kept lived just two months shy of 18 years ! She too was a good hunter !


----------



## Kvillehunter (Jun 13, 2009)

My best beagle is ole Buck.  He is fast. He will pack up or run alone.  I have never seen a dog get so low to get under briars.  Last season my other dogs had cuts all over them, but Buck barely had a scratch on him.  

I have some hunting buddies up in North Carolina.  I went rabbit hunting with them awhile back, and an old man went with them.  His lead dog was a ten year old blind male.  That dog would run just as good blind.  The funniest thing is every now and then you would hear yelp a little.  The old man would laugh and say he just hit another tree.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 13, 2009)

The best I ever owned was Indian Creeks Baby. She was also my first beagle ever. What ever "it" is she had "it." She won her share of trials and we killed many of rabbit over her. Indian Creeks Lacy Blue  comes in a close second. She came after my heavy trial days, but I did enter her in a few. She had two first and a second in only four  trials she was entered in. Pretty strong in my book! I judged both Squeel and Hank and can tell you they both fine hounds!


----------



## yonceyboy (Jun 15, 2009)

Curtis have you still got that baby blood in them kennels.I remember judging her she could gitrdone kinda dog I like to feed.


----------



## beagler101 (Jun 17, 2009)

kellie out of progressive pack grand field champ hood's mississippi diamond and pp grand field champ donivan creek chubby she is red too i have a bunch of pups out of her they are all red and keeping them all "that tells you something"


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jun 17, 2009)

My Best Hound in my kennel is DJ's Little Red Radar a little redtick I got from Daddy Rabbit


----------



## lonesome dove (Jun 18, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Mine are just a bunch of deer running potlickers.



Redtick said they'd run a bunny too.


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine has to be a female we call Ol Gal never found one like her just ask my buddy Sandy White she can jump him and run him with the best of them 11 years old and still high medium speed and hunts all day


----------



## bjtillman (Jun 25, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit wasn't she off "ole" Beau.  If that's the case the BJ dog I have now would be her 1/2 mate right?  Was she in that pack that I heard run the first time I came up?


----------



## olhippie (Jul 2, 2009)

...Back in the 80's I had "Sarge" and "Ripper" who were both my best dogs. Sarge had an incredible cold nose, and Ripper blew rabbits out of his nose when times were tough. Both these dogs were great hunters with unlimited grit and a never give up attitude. 

.... I have Decker terriers now and they'll hunt rabbits too, but are to fleet of foot to be an equal of the Beagle for rabbit, to often they catch the rabbit or drive it to hole. Now for squirrel,  coon,or BobCat the Decker is superb!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 2, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Every Where~~>``````````````````````````````````````*

B.J.
Yes, Grand Field Champion D.R.'s Squeel was out of the old RAB's Bocaphus "Bow"  as you all called him. Her Dam was out of a nice little female I call Trim, and she was out of my old Horn Male.

I think that Squeel was very young back when you were up here, that rainy day, that I had my pack down gun hunting. Been a long time ago, my how time is flying on by!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 3, 2009)

my new blue tick pup has that squeel blood in here 3 gen. hehe i may just have my best one we will now in a few months


----------



## nc/ga hunter (Jul 8, 2009)

The best dog I ever owned was Grandpa's Prides Ace. Weir Creek and Skullfork breed. At 16 months old he placed 2nd in the PP US Championship in 2003. He died a few months later from Blasto.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 22, 2009)

McGrew's Little Ann was absolutely the best rabbit dog I have owned or been in the woods with. I got her as a pup probably 30 yrs ago. She did not start until 9 months old and never looked back. I would have to find her papers but I believe she was strong in Pearson Creek breeding. She would flat push a rabbit and had no quit in her. She lived and ran for 13 yrs.


----------



## redtick (Jul 23, 2009)

Corey said:


> What is the best Rabbit Dog you ever had?
> 
> Mine would have to be Amos so far, he was
> a grade dog that came up to me in when I
> ...



 Corey I hope my best is in the future! I will also say that my Lizzard Creek and Daddy Rabbit hounds are the best that i have ever had hands down!!!!!


----------



## beagler101 (Aug 25, 2009)

beagler101 said:


> kellie out of progressive pack grand field champ hood's mississippi diamond and pp grand field champ donivan creek chubby she is red too i have a bunch of pups out of her they are all red and keeping them all "that tells you something"



im gonna have to say kellie is no where near the dog of the dog i just got she is dixie a bluetick female beagle that can jump and run her on rabbit she runs around a 9 on speed


----------



## Beagler (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive been out of the Beagle world for sometime now and miss the sound of the chase.

One of the best dogs I've ever had came from Daddy Rabbits Kennel.  Her name was  Wendy Rhoades you can ask DR how she got her name.  She was the only dog I've ever had that never did run off game.

One of the best I've ever seen and had the pleasure of seeing run many times was Daddy Rabbits Squeel, a small dog that  would get the job done.

Another dog thats been mentioned on this thread is Jacobs Hank. I remember going to Gillsvile and drawing out in the same cast as Hank, I should of stayed home.
He was a hound that didn't let no grass grow under his paws.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 4, 2009)

She was a Birddog Beagle cross aint never seen one like her called her whitey  put her in John Huggins training pen at 8 months old he called me 3 days later i said come get this thing outa my pen she can catch em ..I went over there and watched her on speed out of a 1 to 10 she was a 15 !!! you hear me she could move and didnt run over the track wish i still had her and 3 just like her !!!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 13, 2009)

Her name was BELL. She was the product of an accident  between a  black and tan coon hound down the road  and one of our tricolored females. My dad told me to kill them when they were born but  i fell in love with her  time i saw her and he let me keep her . Ten years later she was accidently killed by a game warden friend. As a 17 year old i was crushed!       jlandrum


----------

